# More Fat!



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

First off; hi everyone! It's been a long time.  I hope everyone is doing well and welcome to all of the new members!

How do you guys gets more fat into your dog's diet? Or where do you get pure animal fat? Aside from beef hearts, as I already feed that almost daily!

Eevee is nice and lean, but I noticed yesterday at the park that while she is running and her body is all outstretched, her ribs will show a bit. I'm not comfortable with this so Im hoping to have her gain a few pounds to fill her out a bit more. Any suggestions?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have seen pure animal fat (suet) at my local farmers market. You could also try slaughter houses and I have seen it at deer processors. be careful about giving too much fat. Not only will it cause possible diarrhea but anything in excess is not healthy. 

Have you tried just upping the overall amount you feed Eevee? 

A little rib showing is not a bad thing. A lot is


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

When feeding pork loin or venison, which are lean, fat is added. I get it from the butcher at the local grocery store. It is the fat that is trimmed to make meat that arrives in 40 - 60 lb. boxes look nicer. I stop by one day to tell him rather pork or beef and the amount needed. Pick it up the next day.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

You should be able to see a dogs ribs when they are running, that means a healthy dog. I wouldn't worry about it if that's all the problem is.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I like to see a little bit of rib when they are running. If you are wanting her to put on weight though, I would just start feeding a couple more oz a day and see where that gets you. Mine will gain or lose weight just by me adding or subtracting 2oz or so per meal.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

When we butcher we always harvest the excess fat and then package it up in doses for the dogs. Maybe go and ask a butcher?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

You should be able to see a little rib when a dog is running. Too much fat can trigger pancreatitis, which you DON'T want, trust me. If the dog really needs to gain a little, feed a little more food in general, which will contain the appropriate amount of fat. Ask your vet if your dog is at a healthy weight. My vet likes them lean - they're healthier this way, both on their joints and organs.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Can you post a photo of her standing squared both from the side and from up top?

If your only worried because of seeing ribs when running I would say you have a nicely in shape dog...as you should see ribs when running! :wink:


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Can you post a photo of her standing squared both from the side and from up top?
> 
> If your only worried because of seeing ribs when running I would say you have a nicely in shape dog...as you should see ribs when running! :wink:


Here we are.. Eevee has no idea how to stay still, let alone pose, so here's the best I could get for ya :biggrin1:





















Let me know what you guys think. I suppose Im only getting concerned about her weight because a friend of mine pointed out how Eevee's ribs show when she's running, that her hips "jut out" a bit and that she could "feel her spine" when she would pet Eevee. Ya'll can be the judge now. :redface:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

liquid said:


> Here we are.. Eevee has no idea how to stay still, let alone pose, so here's the best I could get for ya :biggrin1:
> 
> View attachment 8330
> View attachment 8331
> ...


IMO, she looks AMAZING, could MAYBE gain a pound...but looks AMAZING!:thumb:

She is going thru her teenage faze so will be looking leaner then she will when she is full grown. Remember people are VERY use to seeing fat dogs...IE. Do NOT believe what most(99% of) people tell you about her weight! :wink:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

She looks fine. She'll fill out muscle-wise as she matures, just give her time. You want to add HEALTHY weight not fat to her frame.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> IMO, she looks AMAZING, could MAYBE gain a pound...but looks AMAZING!:thumb:
> 
> She is going thru her teenage faze so will be looking leaner then she will when she is full grown. Remember people are VERY use to seeing fat dogs...IE. Do NOT believe what most(99% of) people tell you about her weight! :wink:


Thank you Abi! If I had to describe Eevee's build, it would be lanky. LOL. Part of that I attribute to her being a teenager, and part of that I blame on the fact that she was spayed so early in life. 
I guess my friend is nuts then! She doesnt even own a dog, so why is she judging mine? Hmph.:tongue:



monkeys23 said:


> She looks fine. She'll fill out muscle-wise as she matures, just give her time. You want to add HEALTHY weight not fat to her frame.


True. I'll give her time.. I want her to have muscles, not fat.  For now, I think its better for her to be too thin than too fat.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

She's gorgeous! I love lean lanky dogs, got one myself. Unfortunately everyone thinks that Shibas should be fat kegs on pegs (like Pugs and Corgis...) so when they see mine they flip out and think I am abusing him. His longer-than-normal-for-a-Shiba legs don't help much, but that's just how he's built. He's in great shape, no excess fat, very muscular, and yes, ribs do show when he runs. But that's how it should be. 
If I will be doing some form of hard exercise (full day of hiking or hunting) then I'll add an extra bit of fat to what he gets for that day, but if I want him to gain weight I add more food in general, especially protien. I want him putting on muscle, not fat.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Georgiapeach said:


> Too much fat can trigger pancreatitis, which you DON'T want, trust me.


From what I understand, this _usually_ only happens in dogs with an already compromised pancreas, rarely in healthy dogs. Dogs get a weak pancreas usually later in life after eating crap food with carbs in it year after year. Young dogs and dogs raised on a proper ancestral diet generally don't exhibit pancreas issues, even with a high fat diet. I'm sure there are some exceptions, probably as a result of genetics, but I doubt if many people with young or healthy dogs need to worry about pancreatitis. 

My dogs, one of which is also a Carolina, eat a lot of fat and are lean and healthy.

BTW liquid, my Carolina looked pretty skinny at 18 months too. She filled out when she got a little older. Here's a pic of her a few months ago at about 3-1/2 years old.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Eevee looks GORGEOUS and at a healthy weight. Maybe it's because I own very lean dogs, but I MUCH prefer dogs to show rib especially when running.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

She looks gorgeous and I don't think it would hurt if she did lose any more weight with growing, i keep my boys especially my staff leaner then her  don't worry about it


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 
Just to update, I upped her food intake by an ounce or two, and without adding any extra fat she already looks a lot better! Maybe THIS is the amount she needs to maintain that perfect weight. Before I had trouble as she would gain too much or lose too much, and I'd rather her be a little too lean than be too heavy. I think I've finally struck a balance.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

She looks very much like my smooth collies. They are always very lean til after 2 years old, then their musculature fills out and they get really solid.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

She looks fabulous to me! my boy always has ribs showing....but then he IS a greyhound.

You are all right, most people get so used to seeing chubby or rotund dogs that they think it's the norm. Shame on those owners. I see it everyday here in my town.


----------

